# <expired> upforposterity



## dotCPF (Mar 24, 2022)

listing removed


----------



## dotCPF (Mar 24, 2022)

Reserved


----------



## dotCPF (Mar 24, 2022)

*SOLD ITEMS BELOW FOR POSTERITY*
_these prices are not indicative or relatable to above items_

SOLD Surefire G2 Nitrolon YL Yellow. $60 Good overall condition, a bit "faded" but not the first I've seen like this. A few marks but nothing massive or atypical of an out-of-box Nitrolon.
SOLD LNIB Surefire G2 Nitrolon OD Green- $70 Still in hard clamshell, from what I can tell, this is legitimate and analagous to several other NIB -CS lights with this packaging of this era (newer longer G2 tailcap
SOLD Surefire G2z $70-$65 Great condition, no marks or wear, anything in the photos is likely dust, 2 o rings and p60 xenon SF!
SOLD User Surefire G3 host, $70 - good condition, casual wear on head, small scrapes down towards the back on one of the stripes, and a bit of a scrape on the tailcap (pictured), great user candidate!
SOLD Surefire G2z FDE- $80 $75- Excellent condition, fully set up rings in great condition, everything is tight and clean LINK
SOLD Solarforce L2P P60 host only- $60 $55 $50 Crenulated head matte in great condition, small ano loss on crenulations, body tube matte in great condition, only some sort of dried material, dirt or sand stuck in the knurling (these are the visible spots), tailcap is tailstanding w/ lanyard hole satin finish. LINK
SOLD Surefire C3 Centurion black $150 $140- Great condition, minor showing of age, one chip on the tailcap, nothing major on the body. LINK
SOLD Fireflies E07 Brass, Like new, JA SST-20 2700K- (or whatever fun 2700K bin he first offered). **$SOLD55** Effectively a shelf queen, never used, has a shitty feeling switch, I just can't stand this light or FF anymore. Yellow/ blue mix aux [TIMESTAMP](https://imgur.com/7vGUfgg)
Acebeam TK18 AL Samsung 5000K- ***$50***LNIB, comes with everything AFAIK from the factory. battery and lanyard and such. Bought it to try out, didn't end up using it ever after playing with it once.
[TIMESTAMP](https://imgur.com/XoCLB0l)
*SOLD Surefire M961XM07- ***$135SOLD-* EXCELLENT condition!** I have not found one this good looking in a while, MN10 bulb included. Tape switch is great. One small missing piece of ano on the bezel (the actual ring bezel not the head. All rubber is 100%. [TIMESTAMP](https://imgur.com/jUr0XpR)
* SC64c LE sw45k ***$135***- My first Bobralight and shelf queen (maybe one day of carry?) and very little use. Super rosy sw45k, definitely a prime example of such. This is the light that showed me that rosy was not for me, at least super rosy, so if that's your thing, this is great! Beam is surprisingly throwy! ~pics to come shortly~


----------



## Light11 (Mar 24, 2022)

I’ll take a Malkoff M61 Red V1.


----------



## TMedina (Mar 24, 2022)

Huh. I'll take the G2 in green and a m61 red V2, if you'll ship to APO addresses.


----------



## dotCPF (Mar 24, 2022)

Updated, newer 9P added


----------



## TMedina (Mar 24, 2022)

Replied, thanks again.


----------



## dotCPF (Mar 25, 2022)

All sold items wrapped up, will be dropping off at the post office on my way home!


----------



## dotCPF (Mar 26, 2022)

First round all shipped, new items added, a couple price drops!


----------



## dotCPF (Mar 27, 2022)

Items added, first and second post. Third post edited as sold items for posterity.


----------



## dotCPF (Mar 28, 2022)

Price drops! 

10% off any add on purchase ('add on' will be cheaper item). Fully insured USPS Priority anything above $150.


----------



## TMedina (Mar 29, 2022)

I'll take the G2Z and the G3 - I'll let you do the math on the final bill; I don't trust my math skills at the moment. 

eta: I'm 9 hours ahead of you, so I might be a little late to reply.


----------



## dotCPF (Mar 30, 2022)

All items sold as of this posting have shipped, new items added, some price drops to existing listings! 

Only thing I'm not flexible on price is the dropins, those got unexpectedly expensive, unfortunately this is what is necessary to try and recoup that payment (again existing M61R group buy members please contact me as I intend to honor my original agreement with those committed)


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Mar 31, 2022)

Arrived. A match made in reality.


----------



## ampdude (Mar 31, 2022)

Cool, hope you got a nice P60 or some other incan lamp assembly in there.


----------



## TMedina (Apr 1, 2022)

Also received the first shipment - very prompt and in even better condition than expected.

50 lumens listed seems underrated compared to the light in hand.


----------



## dotCPF (Apr 1, 2022)

ampdude said:


> Cool, hope you got a nice P60 or some other incan lamp assembly in there.



I'm not specifically removing or adding them to lights, if there was a P60 in there when I bought it chances are it's still there. Pictures should make it clear what is and is not there. I can try and dig some up if there isn't one and it is a deal breaker. They go for decently cheap on ebay I still have a few lights that use them as I quite like them as well. Naturally, none of these assemblies are NIB....


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Apr 1, 2022)

The included incandescent is functional. Still trying out different dropins; ordered an SST-20 yesterday from Illumination Gear that might be nice for this. It has some programmability that should keep it from overheating in novice hands, yet be able to go momentary max for my use.


----------



## dotCPF (Apr 1, 2022)

The only danger I can think of would be frying the LED in a single reflector module because there is no where for the heat sync to go. I've yet to see a nitrolon host melt- though I'm sure it may be possible. I would be more concerned about whatever LED setup in a light, basic single LED/reflector module overheating the LED/ module itself. 

Both the Nitrolon and OR Acrylics have crazy heat resistance, the Nitrolon a little less so but it is also less brittle.


----------



## ampdude (Apr 1, 2022)

Disregard. mods please delete.


----------



## dotCPF (Apr 1, 2022)

None of my listings display such damage, though i don't doubt the possibility, i will be sure to note any possible damage of any and all listed products.


----------



## dotCPF (Apr 1, 2022)

Price drops since I accidentally bumped a bunch


----------



## TMedina (Apr 2, 2022)

dotCPF said:


> I'm not specifically removing or adding them to lights, if there was a P60 in there when I bought it chances are it's still there. Pictures should make it clear what is and is not there. I can try and dig some up if there isn't one and it is a deal breaker. They go for decently cheap on ebay I still have a few lights that use them as I quite like them as well. Naturally, none of these assemblies are NIB....


My G2 in green had the original P60 module - which was a bit of a surprise.


----------



## TMedina (Apr 7, 2022)

Free bump: G2Z and G3 arrived, exactly as described.


----------



## dotCPF (Apr 13, 2022)

Bump for final price drop on what's listed!


----------



## strideredc (Apr 14, 2022)

I will take the tan g2z if its still available?... pm sent.


----------



## glazer1972 (May 4, 2022)

Payment sent for the Solarforce.


----------



## dotCPF (May 25, 2022)

Bump, PK L2 added, Olight S1 Spring added, some items sold. More incoming.....


----------



## dotCPF (May 26, 2022)

_Major Thread overhaul, added items. Since I bumped withing 24 hours, May 26th only take an EXTRA 10% off everything! Every purchase will enter 1 ticket to receive a raffled G2 to be shipped out EOD with one lucky order!_


----------



## NutSAK (May 26, 2022)

I'll take one red M61 v2.


----------



## dotCPF (May 26, 2022)

Items updated/ added!


----------



## FullyArmed (May 26, 2022)

I'll take one (1) M61 Red V2 (lower, 50lm measured output approx)


----------



## FullyArmed (Jun 1, 2022)

Free bump: M61 Red V2 arrived! I like that the module comes numbered, mine is #8. Thanks again!


----------



## NutSAK (Jun 2, 2022)

My M61R v2 has landed, and it's fantastic. I know the group buy went a bit sideways, but thank you for the opportunity dot!! The work you put in for the Malkoff community is greatly appreciated! 

The raffle was icing on the cake. It will be put to good use!


----------



## knucklegary (Jun 2, 2022)

I participated in the raffle and never even received confirmation.. 
So did someone actually win? 

Yeah, I know we're all a bunch of winners lol


----------



## dotCPF (Jun 2, 2022)

Yes! Sorry I did not announce it, but I reached out via PM to all winners as I at that point was prioritizing getting all the dropins out, and then did most of the raffle lights afterwards in seperate shipments (minus the one fr. this thread).

Hopefully in a few weeks I will be able to provide a bit more clarity on my lack of clarity and spotty comms. /upside-down smiley/ this is less cryptic than it sounds and will make more sense when I'm able to elaborate. I do feel I owe the community a bit of a mea culpa.


----------



## 3_gun (Jun 3, 2022)

Acebeam quick & as described. A+ Thanks


----------



## dotCPF (Jun 3, 2022)

Lists updated, Zebralight McBob SW45k added, items sold ONE MALKOFF LEFT!


----------



## aginthelaw (Jun 4, 2022)

I’ll take the bob mcbob zl 64c

And I received the v1 m61 red. Outstanding brightness on 1 rcr123. I’m going to have to kick one of my other m61’s to the curb to get it behind the hi/lo switch. Don’t feel bad. I’ve got around 20 malkoff’s to choose from. And 20 surfire’s that use drop-ins. Same amount in solarforce’s…


----------



## dotCPF (Jun 4, 2022)

Damn, that's a lot of Solarforce! Gotta share that collection some day I thought I had a lot a while back...

PM sent on ZL.


----------



## aginthelaw (Jun 5, 2022)

thanks for the batteries also. i bought around 200 of them when lowe's stopped selling them and were practically giving them away


----------



## dotCPF (Jun 15, 2022)

Price reduction bumperino


----------



## dotCPF (Jun 26, 2022)

bump and a few price drops. I have some updating to do...


----------



## dotCPF (Jul 14, 2022)

last bump, 10% off Surefire Lights until July 16 @ 23:59.


----------



## RayMiller (Aug 4, 2022)

I'll take a M61 Red V2 if you have any left. If you don't, I'll take a V1.


----------



## Fusion_m8 (Oct 31, 2022)

Is the Solarforce L2 host still available?


----------

